#ubuntu-cm 2010-11-29
<indy21> slt
#ubuntu-cm 2010-11-30
<septox> .
<ariabbas> ....
<ariabbas> hello everyone connected on ubuntu-cm
<ariabbas> *********************** its been a while since I did not connected on the lounge *********************
<ariabbas> ...
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: hi.. really, really long time :)
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Because in our client irssi does not work !!!
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Please I want to know what protocol irssi function (TCP or UDP)
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: I mean for transporting data from one host to another
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ...
<ongolaBoy> irssi is a software which uses IRC as protocol. This protocol is based on TCP as transport layer
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy:
<ariabbas> ok thank
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ***
<ariabbas> µµµ
<ongolaBoy> moins d'une heure avant la sortie d'aventure libre #4
<ariabbas> ok
<ariabbas> we are impatient
<ariabbas> ££££
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> good bye
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Please Si possible télécharge aussi le Ficher JPN Joomla Pour les Nuls
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Please Si possible télécharge aussi le Ficher JPN Joomla Pour les Nuls
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: ok; je redescends avec tout à l'heure
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: DAC
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: merci
<septox> hi
<ongolaBoy> ok... done
<ongolaBoy> le magazine, 4è du nom est disponible http://ur1.ca/2gxk4
#ubuntu-cm 2010-12-01
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2010-12-02
<septox> hi les gars
<septox> la forme ?
<tnjulius> salut septime!
<tnjulius> çà peut aller!
<tnjulius> septox:  et toi?
<septox> ah je suis la
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2010-12-04
<christmat> hi
<christmat> help
<christmat_> fff
<christmat> bjr
<ongolaBoy> bonjour
<ongolaBoy> christmat: j'ai l'habitude de ne pas voir grand monde sur IRC tu sais
<ongolaBoy> mais ça ne me dérange pas du tout
<christmat> je parlais de l'atelier elle meme
<christmat> j'avais prevu que des gens soient la pour essayer de voir comment on peut faire la release de yaounde
<christmat> mais c'est pas grave
<ongolaBoy> à goethe, vous êtes à combien ?
<christmat> 2
<christmat> Clotaire
<christmat> le president du libre de l'ecole des postes
<christmat> c'est d'ailleurs avec lui qu'on organisera la prochaine release
<ongolaBoy> ok
<christmat> ongolaBoy: j'ai un probleme
<christmat> la derniere fois
<christmat> tu m'as conseiller un site sur lequel je devais publier les choses
<christmat> mais j'avais un probleme de temps
<christmat> je voudrais faire une mise a niveau partielle de ma machine et c'est pas possible.
<christmat> il y a des paquets de chromium qui apparemnt ne font pas partie des depots d'ubuntu
<christmat> et ca refuse donc de la faire
<ongolaBoy> oui, les paquets pour chromium peuvent provenir d'un dépôt autre que ceux d'ubuntu
<ongolaBoy> ça dépend encore de la version d'ubuntu que tu utilises
<christmat> 10.04
<ongolaBoy> comment t'es tu procurer chromium ? normalement tu aurais du l'installer depuis les dépôts officiels
<ongolaBoy> depuis lucid, ça existe dans les dépôts officiels; pas besoin de passer par Google pour l'installer
<ongolaBoy> et lorsque tu dis que "ça refuse", ça veut dire quoi exactement ? quel message d'erreur _exactement_ ?
<christmat> je pense que je l'ai pris depuis google
<christmat> mais je ne savais pas kil y  avait des depots officiels
<christmat> quand je dis que ca refuse
<ongolaBoy> par dépot officiel je veux dire ceux que ton système utilise par défaut quand tu installes un paquet
<christmat> je sais willy
<ongolaBoy> en général c'est quelque chose comme http://cm.archive.ubuntu.com
<christmat> en fait
<ongolaBoy> ok
<christmat> en fait ce qui me derrange
<christmat> c'est que
<christmat> je ne sais pas pq la mise a niveau s'arrete
<christmat> a cause du simple fait que
<christmat> les paquet chromium ne font pas partie
<christmat> du depot officile d'ubuntu ou que je ne l'ai pas pris des depots officiles
<ongolaBoy> c'est pour ça que je te demande le message *exact*
<christmat> ongolaBoy:
<christmat> ongolaBoy: cmt pourrai je montrer quelque chose
<ongolaBoy> vas par exemple sur http://pastebin.com/
<ongolaBoy> et tu y colles ce que tu veux montrer; je suppose qu'il s'agit d'une sortie d'écran
<christmat> ok
<christmat> et si je veux poster une capture d'ecran
<ongolaBoy> si c'est une image dans ce cas le plus simple est de le mettre sur un site comme Flickr, picasa par exemple
<ongolaBoy> si tu as un compte yahoo alors tu vas sur Flick, si tu as un compte google tu vas sur picasa
<ongolaBoy> bien sur ce ne sont que des suggestions
<christmat> ok
<ongolaBoy> dans ton cas, je crois que c'est picasa qui s'applique http://picasaweb.google.com
<christmat> ok
<ongolaBoy> c'est toujours pour ton problème là ?
<christmat> et toi cmt feras -tu pour le voir?
<christmat> oui oui
<christmat> je suis dans picasweb. commnet faire
<ongolaBoy> regarde bien, il y a plusieurs niveaux de confidentialité des images/dossiers
<ongolaBoy> tu peux rendre public ou privé ce que tu mets dans ton compte personnel
<ongolaBoy> voici par exemple ma gallerie publique http://picasaweb.google.com/mangawilly
<christmat> ok
<christmat> je vais la rendre publique avec un lien
<christmat> je creer un album special que je metrai publique
<ongolaBoy> ok
<christmat> jai fini
<christmat> le lien quej'ai est assez diffreent de celui que tu viens de me donner te concernant
<christmat> http://picasaweb.google.com/home
<ongolaBoy> c'est parce que tu n'as pas encore donné un nom significatif
<christmat> http://picasaweb.google.com/115377454083877529484/UbuntuHelp?authkey=Gv1sRgCIvOj6jkiZPILg#
<christmat> essaye ca
<ongolaBoy> tu aurais du plutot copier l'intérieur de la boite de dialogue afin qu'on lise le message en entier
<ongolaBoy> et tu aurais mis ce message dans pastebin
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas dans ce que je lis, tu as un problème de gestion de ta mémoire
<christmat> oui
<christmat> mais je vais le faire
<christmat> regarde ca
<christmat> http://pastebin.com/9LhWZZVm
<ongolaBoy> ok... là maintenant il y a plus de détails
<ongolaBoy> déjà ; comment as-tu installé lucid ?
<christmat> jai fait une mise a niveau a l'aide  du CD
<ongolaBoy> si j'étais toi, je réinstallerais lucid proprement si je ne voulais pas me casser la tête
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, tu as un problème avec ta version d'OpenOffice.org
<ongolaBoy> aussi, es-tu sur que tu n'as pas d'applications qui utilisent trop de mémoire ? il faut vérifier les processus qui tournent
<ongolaBoy> exécute la commande *top* dans un terminal quelques minutes pour voir s'il n 'y a pas un processus qui utilise trop de ressources
<christmat> ok
<christmat> cmt faire pour savoir quel est le programme qui utilise plus de memoire
<christmat> de plus j'avoue que ma machine est tres pleine
<christmat> d'apres ce que je vois c'est le fichier Xorg
#ubuntu-cm 2011-11-28
<indy21> hi
<ongolaBoy> indy21: salut
<ongolaBoy> j'espère que tu as pu faire au moins une ou deux photos de groupe après la formation :)
<indy21> en fait, acm_dg en a fait. je dois passer les recuperer. :)
<indy21> et il nous offre son stand a promote. pr 2 jours.
<indy21> je dois lui répondre demain matin.
<ongolaBoy> quel est le secteur d'activité de la structure en question ?
<indy21> c'est une ssii
<ongolaBoy> ok. parce que j'allais me demander pour leur stand à PROMOTE s'il n yaurait pas "incohérence" avec les activités d'ubuntu-cm
<ongolaBoy> du genre stand d'un boulanger et tu vois des gars d'ubuntu-cm :)
<indy21> =))
<indy21> et on leur fait la formation ubuntu avant? :)
<ongolaBoy> bref.. j'ai donné mon avis par mail
<indy21> je sen ke les dos k'on vient de toucher la vont deja partir. :(
<ongolaBoy> ah, en passant, il faut faire un bilan de la semaine passée
<ongolaBoy> en gros , qu'est-ce que vous avez effectivement fait
<ongolaBoy> difficultés rencontrées de part et d'autres
<ongolaBoy> montant reçu par ubuntu-cm
<ongolaBoy> divers..
<indy21> ok
<ongolaBoy> tu peux faire un mail avec les noms de ceux qui ont participé mais après on mettra ça publiquement
<septox> je vais donner mon avis par mail des que je finis mon weekly meeting
<septox> indy21: juste les noms
 * indy21 poste ca au plus tard demain matin.
<septox> bjr (a mettre au debut)
 * indy21 a été effrayé par septox. :D
<septox> lol
<ariabbas> ...
<acm_dg> bonjour indy21
<acm_dg> Bonjour ongolaBoy
<indy21> acm_dg: bonjour
<acm_dg> j'espère que la proposition des 2 samedi de promote évolue bien ?
<indy21> acm_dg: oui oui
<acm_dg> ok
<acm_dg> dès que tu reçoit une doc sur vi et le bash fait moi un mail
<indy21> acm_dg: ok
 * indy21 se deplace un moment
<ongolaBoy> acm_dg: bonjour
<ongolaBoy> quel genre de doc sur VI et bash ?
<acm_dg> manuel pour vi et comment ecrire des script bash
<acm_dg> pour automatiser des taches
<ongolaBoy> si le paquet 'vim' est installé
<ongolaBoy> il y a un tutoriel qu'on peut lancer en ligne de commande: vimtutorial
<ongolaBoy> il y a un tutoriel qu'on peut lancer en ligne de commande: vimtutor
<acm_dg> ah ok
<ongolaBoy> autant pour moi
<acm_dg> puis je l'éditer
<ongolaBoy> il explique les rudiments
<ongolaBoy> il faut le lire; toutes les commandes de base sont expliquées
<ongolaBoy> quant à bash... le mieux est de commencer par lire son manuel: man bash
<indy21> la commande "vimtutor fr" met le tutoriel en francais. :)
<acm_dg> ok
<acm_dg> je vais le faire pendant mes heures perdu
<acm_dg> tu compte lancer les invitations quand ?
<indy21> demain
<acm_dg> dois je le fair epour vous ? si oui quel est le programme ?
<indy21> le programme n'est pas encore défini.
<acm_dg> okay
<indy21> mais sommairement on va parler de ubuntu (en fonction des personnes ki vont se présenter) et parler de notre communauté
<acm_dg> n'oubli pas que je vous donne une plateforme. il faut que j'ai des retours aussi (MCA Conseils)
<indy21> je vois.
<acm_dg> on se comprend ?
<acm_dg> nous pouvons offrir du service apuyé par le communauté ?
<indy21> la ca ne dépend pas unikement de moi. il faudrait en parler avec la communauté pr en décider.
<septox> .
<acm_dg> nos prestations porterais sur la mise en place des serveurs ubuntu / messagerie, etc
<septox> faudra pas oublier d'installer egalement "vim-runtime" pr le tutoriel vi
<septox> pr l'appui de la communaute, ns devons encore avoir une discussion au sein de la communauté
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ..
<septox> .
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> bye
#ubuntu-cm 2011-11-29
<acm-dg> bonjour ongolaBoy
<acm-dg> je repond à un apple d'ofre et veu savoir quel choix entre ubuntu serveur et windows 2008 serveur
<ariabbas> ...
<ongolaBoy> bonjour
<ongolaBoy> choisir entre ces deux plate-forme dépend de plusieurs critères:ressources humaines (notamment compétences) et financières,temps nécessaires, besoins, objectifs...
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Tu parles de quoi ?
<ongolaBoy> 09:34 < acm-dg> je repond à un apple d'ofre et veu savoir quel choix entre ubuntu serveur et windows 2008 serveur
<ariabbas> ///
<septox> .
<indy21> hi
<ongolaBoy> .
<septox> ongolaBoy: ping
<ongolaBoy> septox:pong
<ariabbas> ...
<septox> touch down : j'etais plus la
#ubuntu-cm 2011-11-30
<indy21> ...
<indy21> hi.
<ongolaBoy> salut
<ongolaBoy> c'est moi ou bien je trouve tout le monde un peu trop silencieux ? :)
<ongolaBoy> je ne sais même pas si la release de douala a eu lieu
<ongolaBoy> tnjulius: des soucis chez nous mais ceci https://wiki.auf.org/wikiteki/ZAP/Configuration/SuiviSyst%C3%A8meEtR%C3%A9seau est ma celle utilisation de snmpd ;)
<tnjulius> ok :)
<tnjulius> en fait je dois intégrer le monitoring par snmp chez un client, et je voudrais savoir si ses équipement ont le snmp actif.
<tnjulius> je voulais donc une commande de type "snmpxxx  version adresse_int" sur un equipement,
<tnjulius> histoire de recevoir les traps et être sûr que le snmp est vraiment actif sur l'équipement!
<tnjulius> je crois que snmpwalk  fait celà!
<ongolaBoy> en effet, c'est ce que j'allais te suggérer
<ongolaBoy> regarde bien dans son manuel après installation de snmpd
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: tout à l'heure je voulais plustôt parler de l'API libvirt http://libvirt.org/index.html et non de virtuozzo
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: http://libvirt.org/drvopenvz.html
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: ah ok :)
<indy21> .
<swell> .
<indy21> swell: a ingenieris?
<swell> non non
<swell> indy21: je suis tjrs a Dla
<ongolaBoy> swell: salut max
<ongolaBoy> j'espère que tu n'as pas mal pris ma remarque tout à l'heure :)
<indy21> la soutenance de elsovo était bien?
<swell> oui elle c'est bien déroulée
<indy21> euh.. on ne va plus a promote?
 * indy21 est en pause :D
<ongolaBoy> indy21: à qui poses-tu la question ? moi je pensais voir un ou deux mail à ce sujet depuis hier
<swell> d'accord avec toi ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> bon.. en tout cas, où est le compte-rendu indy21  de la formation ? :)
<indy21> je sui en plein déploiement d'un réseau wifi. dès que je finis je rédige tout ca.
 * indy21 is out.
<ariabbas> ...
<septox> hehé
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas>  s.
#ubuntu-cm 2011-12-01
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ...
<ongolaBoy> a='...'
<ongolaBoy> print a*10
<ongolaBoy> deux instructions en python pour aller plus vite que toi ;)
<indy21> septox: mail sent
<indy21> hi.
<acm-dg> bsr
<acm-dg> y a til des nouvelles de la participation samedi à promote ?
<Sovo> hi all
#ubuntu-cm 2011-12-02
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> Promote ?
<indy21> hi.
<ongolaBoy> .
<septox> hi
<tnjulius> septox: hi
<indy21> bjr
<ongolaBoy> .
<valdesjo_> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-12-03
<ascorp> how le paca
<ascorp> pacha
<boubakari123> cva et toi?
<ascorp> bk kaiiiiiiii
<boubakari123> t a le packet de apache
<ongolaBoy> .
<adams> pas encore
<lelioua> slt
<lelioua> qui est adams
<lelioua> tu sais que on joue dans moin d'une heure
<adams> j'ai très mal au genoux
<thispacha1> salut a vous!
<thispacha1> djono t'es la?
<ascorp> fiche le camp
<thispacha1> pr ki tu te prend? je vai t'buter mw!
<adams1> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<ascorp> tessssssssssssss     nnnnnnnnnnn
<Guest11405> pas de desordre les gars!
<ascorp> dac
<thispacha1> @adam1  arrete de crier coe une fillette ces pa a tw ke j parl
<Guest11405> :'(
<ascorp> loooooooooooool
<Guest11405> ekié
<adams1> foutez le camp
<ascorp> fffffff
<thispacha1> bon fini de jouer passons o chose serieuse. cmt eskon fait un mirior
<ascorp> fiche le camp et cpnentre toi sur M manga
<thispacha1> u begin serieusemnt a me vex je vai deguener atention ohhh
<ongolaBoy> thispacha1: pour les miroirs, voici par exemple comment on les fait à l'AUF http://wiki.auf.org/wikiteki/Miroir
<thispacha1> merci @ongolaboy
<ascorp> ongolaboy il derange one est entrain de faire une release party et il ne suit pas
<ascorp> le moderateur
<thispacha1> ascorp keske ten sai?
<ascorp> oooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooool
<ascorp> mdr
<ascorp> ^_^
<ascorp> t qui toi
<ascorp> clear
<ongolaBoy> .
<Administrateur> Mesurez vos paroles Messieurs!
<ascorp> .
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-11-26
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> hi septox
<septox> ariabbas: hi
<septox> la forme ?
<ariabbas> septox: yep
<ariabbas> septox: i'm still waiting your e-mail about ....
<septox> .
<septox> cyrilledibamou: hi
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<acherv> hi @all
<ongolaBoy> acherv: hello
 * ongolaBoy est parti
#ubuntu-cm 2012-11-27
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<qwebirc75113> Hi septox
<qwebirc75113> c'est kobla
<acherv> hi @all
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<acherv> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-11-28
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-11-30
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<septox> hi encore la ?
<septox> :(
<septox> welcome backk
<septox> i have one question : how to ensure that non-geeks can easly install and update software on ubuntu systems ?
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-12-01
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-11-25
<demsking> Salut ongolaBoy
<demsking> Je viens de créer un chan pour les développeurs du Cameroun: #dev-cm
<ongolaBoy> demsking: salut. c'est noté. j'en parlerais
<tnjulius_> hi all
<ongolaBoy> hi
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-11-26
<tnjulius_>  
<demsking> ongolaBoy: tu peux revenir sur #dev-cm
<indy21> hi all
<ongolaBoy> hi
<indy21> j'ai une commande a qui pr résultat de son exécution l'affichage d'un tableau. je cherche à recupérer le contenu d'une seule colonne.
<indy21> j'ai utilisé grep et awk pas il me reste encore des caractères de ponctuation.
<ongolaBoy> indy21: une seule colonne ? utilise la commande *cut* . vérifie dans le man ses paramètres
<indy21> ok
<ongolaBoy> indy21: c'est ok ?
<indy21> ongolaBoy: oui et non. j'ai pu le faire mais pas avec cut
<ongolaBoy> indy21: en passant, il y a un salon créé par demsking ouvert pour les dev camerounais : #dev-cm
<indy21> j'ai changé la structuration de ma commande
<indy21> j'ai vu
<indy21> psql -l -t | egrep -v 'template[01]' | awk '{print $1}' | grep -v "|"
<indy21> j'ai plutôt utiliser ça
#ubuntu-cm 2013-11-27
<tnjulius> hi all
<ongolaBoy> hello
<indy21> hi all
<indy21> quelqu'un connait un autre outil que httperf pour faire des tests de performance sur un serveur web?
#ubuntu-cm 2013-11-28
<indy21> hi
<ongolaBoy> hello
<indy21> ongolaboy : le séjour se passe bien?
<ongolaBoy> oui , ça va jusqu'ici :)
<indy21> ongolaBoy: affaire de miroir ubuntu chez ISP... :-)
<ongolaBoy> je vois ça ...
<indy21> ongolaBoy: on devrait kan même balancer des specs non ? on sait jamais. :D
<ongolaBoy> je vais faire un petit article au besoin oui
#ubuntu-cm 2013-11-29
<tnjulius>  
<tnjulius>  
<ongolaBoy> .
<indy21> .
<indy21> ongolaboy : en plein débat sur le mirroring.
<ongolaBoy> indy21: où ça ? chez vous ?
<indy21> ongolaBoy: chez ringo.
<indy21> je suis entrain de faire la demande ressources serveurs. c'est JF qui a envoyé les specs que tu avai proposé il ya 2 ans.
<indy21> maintenant je dois lutter pour les ressources physiques.
 * indy21 avait oublié qu'il est 16h à montréal pour ongolaboy.
<ongolaBoy> ok, je vois
<indy21> au menu : Ubuntu - Debian - CentOS - Fedora
<ongolaBoy> vous pouvez commencer «petit» ... car il y a bcp de choses à prendre en compte
<ongolaBoy> par «petit» je veux dire être très précis et minime .. voir comment se comporte la mise à disposition d'ubuntu saucy salamander 32 bits par exemple
<indy21> c'est ce que je voulais proposer.
<indy21> mettre un miroir pour une distrib au fur et à mesure.
<indy21> les contraintes c'est que tt ça doit être sur un seul serveur. dc un seul disque et un seul OS.
<ongolaBoy> et concrètement vous donnez quelle taille ?
#ubuntu-cm 2013-11-30
<indy21> et evaluant les disques qu'ils ont, je dirai maxime 300 Go.
<ongolaBoy> c'est déjà ça
<indy21> au total. on sera proche de 1 To.
#ubuntu-cm 2014-11-24
<saoungoumi> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-11-25
<saoungoumi> hi ;)
<ongolaBoy> hello
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: hier tu me cherchais
<saoungoumi> j'ai coe l'impression que tu boss sur ton miroir ces derniers temps
<saoungoumi> parceque son accessibilité est devenu aléatoire
<saoungoumi> pour moi la Bande Passante de ma permis jusqu'a present de compléter la totalité du miroir ubuntu ici
<saoungoumi> peut-être la semaine du 15 je serais à ydé j'en rofiterait pour prendre ceque ta laba avec DD externe
<saoungoumi> au cas où je serais dans la meme galère
<saoungoumi> j'ai déjà recupérer 201Go
<saoungoumi> pr Ubuntu
<ongolaBoy> j'ai des soucis avec cette VM en particulier et son hôte. et si tu rajoutes les problèmes de courant de ce week-end :)
<ongolaBoy> mais actuellement il est accessible ou pas ?
<ongolaBoy> de l'intérieur il est accessible en tout cas
<saoungoumi> votre avis ce projet
<saoungoumi> http://download.kiwix.org/README
<saoungoumi> ?
<saoungoumi> vu ici à ndere nous n'avons que 4Mo de BW vers l'exterieur
<saoungoumi> on pourais le cr"er pour les usager interne
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: https://wiki.auf.org/wikiteki/ZAC/Yaound%C3%A9/Configuration/Afripedia
<ongolaBoy> nous avons d'ailleur travaillé avec l'un des respo. du projet kiwix
<ongolaBoy> il y a même une version plus récente à exploiter mais pas encore eu le temps
<saoungoumi> ok*
<saoungoumi> thx
<saoungoumi> j'avais déjà deploié un tru c pareil ici
<saoungoumi> mais le soucis c'est la mise à jour
<saoungoumi> non automatique
<saoungoumi> je crois que le
<saoungoumi> rsync -vzrlptD --delete download.kiwix.org::download.kiwix.org/zim/ \     ./zim/     et rsync -vzrlptD --delete download.kiwix.org::download.kiwix.org/portable/ \     ./portable/
<saoungoumi> est un plus que je n'avais pas
<ongolaBoy> oui, tu peux faire ça si tu veux mettre à jour ta base de données
<ongolaBoy> mais vérifie bien que tu supprimes les anciens fichiers inutiles *après* transfert et non avant
<ongolaBoy> si tu as un problème lors du téléchargement tu vas te retrouver avec des trous
#ubuntu-cm 2014-11-26
<saoungoumi> ongolaBoy: bjr
#ubuntu-cm 2014-11-27
<saoungoumi> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-11-28
<saoungoumi> bjr
<ariabbas> 0.
 * indy21 constate qu'on est envahis par les RT*. :-)
<IzaneFG> lol
<IzaneFG> combien? tu en fais parti? Faut nous dire hein...
#ubuntu-cm 2014-11-29
<ariabbas> .
<saoungoumi> .
<ariabbas> ;) Pourrions nous mettre un titre au salon ubuntu-cm genre "Salon officiel de la communauté Camerounaise des Utilisateurs d'Ubuntu" un peu comme dans #ubuntu #ubuntu-fr #ubuntu-us #ubuntu-ci ...
<ariabbas> Bref définir un sujet ;)
<ongolaBoy> bonjour
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: oui, c'est possible. il faut que je sache qui a les droits *OPS*
<ongolaBoy> je vais demander à septox
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy:  en principe tu devrais avoir les droits ;) "admin" https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cm-board/+members#active
<ongolaBoy> sur le salon irc ? je ne pense pas
<ongolaBoy> attends, ce n'est pas compliqué à vérifier :)
<ongolaBoy> ça se fait en dialoguant avec ChanServ
<ongolaBoy> et en lui demandant les droits _OP_ pour le salon
<ongolaBoy> comme ceci : /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-cm
<ongolaBoy> et il m'a répondu : «You are not authorized to perform this operation.»
<ongolaBoy> donc .. tu as ta réponse ;)
<ariabbas> :D
<ongolaBoy> allez .. on sort du bureau cc ariabbas  ;)
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-11-23
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-11-24
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-11-25
<septox> hi
<septox> je suis a la recherche d'un bon registrar au cameroun pr un nom de domaine en .cm
<septox> jay-m: hi
<ariabbas> septox: -;) "bon" je ne sais pas :-D mais jusque la je fonctionne avec MTN
<septox> ok
#ubuntu-cm 2015-11-26
<indy21> .
<ongolaBoy> page mise à jour https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Howto/InternetWithCamtelCDMA à l'occasion du passage d'un étudiant hier au bureau
<ongolaBoy> avec une clé camtel :
<ongolaBoy> CDMA2000
<ongolaBoy> bon .. je n'avais pas le temps de faire ça propre ; donc j'ai inscris rapidement des infos
<indy21> ongolaBoy : trusty n'est pas directement le paquet wvdial ?
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas dans la machine que j'ai utilisé non
<ongolaBoy> sur le wiki je pouvais dire «faites un apt-cache policy wvdial ; puis vérifier ..»
<ongolaBoy> bref .. tu installes .. et si c'était déjà présent .. et ben tant  mieux :P
<ongolaBoy> il m'a été demandé de rajouter des images .. parait que ça aide à comprendre ...
<ongolaBoy> perso ça ne me dit rien mais bon ..
<ongolaBoy> j'essaye de ne pas raisonner en ne pensant qu'à moi même
<indy21> donc le monde n'est pas pro 'command line'. :-)
<indy21> plusieurs personnes utilisent ubuntu sans pour autant en connaître les aspects d'installation d'un logiciel
<ariabbas> .
<indy21>  .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-11-27
<saoungoumi> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-11-29
<jeandematha> salut
<jeandematha> je suis new user ubuntu-cm
<jeandematha> :-)
<ariado> Welcome !
#ubuntu-cm 2016-11-29
<ariabbas> .
<lacherv> Hello @all
<ongolaBoy> hi :)
<ariabbas> .
